# Repair collateral ligaments of ankle



## esvare (Mar 29, 2012)

Can someone please clarify what ligaments they are referring to in code 27696.  During my training for podiatry I was told it is both the lateral and medial collateral ligament, but my provider says that is inaccurate information.  He says you would use that code when the anterior talofibular ligament and the calcaneofibular ligament are repaired.  The provider's information seems to make more sense.  Thanks!


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is the description from the Ingenix Coder's Desk Reference 2012 for 27696:

The collateral ligament is two-part ligament that stabilizes the medial side of the ankle. The physician makes a curved incision across the inside of the ankle. The skin is reflected to expose the torn ligament. Holes are drilled diagonally across the talus and two non-absorbable sutures are placed through these holes and the ligament. Report 27696 if a similar procedure is performed to attach the ligament to the medial malleolus, which requires the placement of a screw through the fibula to the tibia. The wound is closed and dressed. 

27695 - Repair, 1 collateral ligament (medial or lateral)
27696 - Repair, 2 collateral ligament (medial and lateral)


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 4, 2012)

The _*lateral collateral ligaments include the anterior talofibular ligament, calcaneofibular ligament, talocalcaneal ligament, posterior talocalcaneal ligament and the posterior talofibular ligament.*_ The anterior talofibular ligament passes from the tip of the lateral malleolus to the talus anteriorly. It limits plantar flexion of the joint. The calcaneofibular ligament passes from the lateral malleolus to the calcaneus with the talocalcaneal ligament running at its base. They resist adduction. The posterior talofibular ligament passes from the tip of the lateral malleolus to the talus posteriorly. The posterior talocalcaneal extends this band to the calcaneus. Both limit dorsiflexion. 

_*The medial collateral ligaments, or deltoid ligament, include the tibionavicular ligament, calcaneotibial ligament, anterior talotibial ligament, and the posterior talotibial ligament*_. The tibionavicular ligament runs anteriorly form the medial malleolus to the navicular bone. The calcaneotibial ligament runs from the tip of the medial malleolus to the edge of the calcaneus. Both prevent abduction. The anterior and posterior talotibial ligaments run anteriorly and posteriorly between the medial malleolus and the talus. They limit plantar flexion


----------

